# Win 8.1: Warnung an alle mit Fritz!WLAN USB-Stick



## mksu (17. Oktober 2013)

Leider konnte ich eben den ersten schweren Bug von Windows 8.1 bestätigen:

Wenn man per WLAN verbunden ist und einen Fritz!WLAN-USB Stick als Adapter benutzt, funktioniert dieser in Metro-Apps nicht. Das bedeutet dass man zwar im Desktop-Modus online ist und auch alle Desktop-Apps eine bestehende Internetverbindung besitzen (sonst könnte ich nicht diesen Beitrag schreiben), Metrp-Apps hingegen bekommen keine Verbindung zum Internet. Bisher war das Problem in der 8.1 Preview bekannt, jetzt ist es auch in der "echten" Version von heute Mittag der Fall. Grund ist dass AVM keine Treiber für Win 8.1 bereitstellt.

Wer also auf eine Internetverbindung in den Metro-Apps angewiesen ist, sollte von dem Update erstmal die Finger lassen und warten bis AVM die assenden Treiber nachliefert, oder sich einen neuen WLAN-Adapter zulegen der Windows 8.1 unterstützt.

NACHTRAG: AVM ist dieses Problem bekannt, siehe hier. Allerdins hat der erwähnte Workaround nur unter Win 8 funktioniert, in 8.1 funktioniert dieser nicht.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (17. Oktober 2013)

Selbst der Windows 8 Treiber von denen ist nur ein Umgelabelter Windows 7 Treiber.


----------



## mksu (17. Oktober 2013)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Selbst der Windows 8 Treiber von denen ist nur ein Umgelabelter Windows 7 Treiber.



Ja das ist echt traurig. Ich habe vorhin den AVM-Support angeschrieben. Wenn die mir nicht schnellstmöglich eine Lösung präsentieren, schaue ich mich nach einem anderen WLAN-Stick um.


----------



## Gerry (18. Oktober 2013)

Geiches Problem hier.

Seit dem heutigen Win 8.1 64Bit - Update kann der Fritz USB-WLAN-Stick keine IP-Adresse mehr aushandeln und ich komme somit nicht mehr per WLAN ins Netz.
Poste hier gerade per eingestecktem LAN-Kabel.


----------



## InspecTequila (18. Oktober 2013)

Komme mit meinem TL-WDN3200 Wlan Stick auch nicht mehr ins Internet


----------



## Gerry (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin sicherlich einer der Letzten, der immer gegen die Großen wettert, aber das nervt mich jetzt ganz gehörig.

Wie kann man bei solch grundlegenden Funktionen wie WLAN nur so schlampern?
Wie ich jetzt lese, gab es schon vor Monaten erste Berichte über diese Probleme.

Werde mir sicherlich deshalb keinen anderen WLAN-Stick zulegen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (18. Oktober 2013)

Habe nun auch den Support angeschrieben, mit einem Link zu diesem Thread.


----------



## Biene_66 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hab das gleiche Problem - und ebenfalls den Support von AVM angeschrieben.

Zumindest komme ich mit dem Fritz! Wlan USB Stick N ins Internet - nur bei den Metro-Apps von Windows 8.1 hab ich angeblich keine bestehende Internetverbindung, obwohl ich definitiv eine habe..... Also das gleiche Dilemma wie bei Windows 8 damals, nur, dass man es ja damals lösen konnte, indem man eben auf Microsoft Wlan umgeschaltet hat. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr.

Ich hatte übrigens auch erst mal das Problem, dass keine IP vergeben wurde.........konnte es nur durch Deinstallieren des Sticks aus dem Gerätemanager beheben.....und dann wieder eingesteckt und dann gings wie durch ein Wunder nach 3 Stunden verschiedener Versuche, das Teil zum Laufen zu kriegen. Wie so oft, muss man am PC nicht immer alles verstehen.......wenn man 10 Mal das Gleiche macht und es beim 11. Mal dann plötzlich doch klappt......... 

Insofern bin ich erst mal zufrieden, dass ich zumindest ins Internet komme - möchte aber die Metro-Apps nutzen. Hab da mal was gelesen, aber ehrlich gesagt, bin ich jetzt doch zu feige, das auszuprobieren mit dem anderen Treiber und am Ende dann gar kein Internet mehr zu haben. Hat das von Euch schon mal jemand getestet : Windows 8.1: WLAN-Probleme in der Preview | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog  bzw. dann: http://www.borncity.com/blog/2013/10/19/windows-8-1-keine-internetverbindung-bei-avm-wlan-stick-n/


Ich nutze noch den AVM-Treiber für den Wlan Stick N, der mittlerweile schon 3 Jahre alt ist (avm_fritz!wlan_usb_stick_x64_build_100906, vom 22.10.2010 - Version 05.04.31) - das kann ja echt nicht wahr sein...... 

Hoffe, jemand von Euch hat ne Lösung..........
Grüße, Biene


----------



## Biene_66 (20. Oktober 2013)

Na das hat sich ja dann wohl erledigt.........von Seiten AVM......wurde eingestelt. Na prima Support !!!


----------



## Stoffl1959 (20. Oktober 2013)

Biene_66 schrieb:


> Hat das von Euch schon mal jemand getestet : Windows 8.1: WLAN-Probleme in der Preview | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog  bzw. dann: Windows 8.1: Keine Internetverbindung bei AVM WLAN Stick N | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog


 
Ich hab das gerade eben ausprobiert, und was soll ich sagen? Es hat funktioniert!!!!! Ich muss schon sagen, es gibt geniale Köpfe. Auf so was muss man erst mal kommen ... allerhöchster RESPEKT!!

Jetzt kann man nur noch hoffen, dass AVM doch noch nachlegt. Aber eilen tut es nun nicht, wir haben ja ne Lösung  ...

Stefan


----------



## Biene_66 (20. Oktober 2013)

Das freut mich Stefan, dass es bei Dir funktioniert hat !! Dann werd ich das wohl auch mal testen, denn wie in meinem letzten Posting, das ich kurz vor Deinem eingestellt hatte, gibt es wohl keinen Support von AVM........also nix mit nachlegen. Die stellen den Support einfach ein...... siehe angehängtes jpg oben im Posting.

Grüße, Biene


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Oktober 2013)

Laut pcgh News arbeitet AVM an einem Update...


----------



## Heretic (21. Oktober 2013)

Den Workaround musste ich auch schon anwenden. Sehr komische Sache.

Jedoch bin ich auch der Meinung man sollte nicht gleich gegen AVM Wettern. 
Schließlich läuft der Stick ja ansich erstmal (zumindestens unter 8.0) und es waren erstmal nur die Apps Bertroffen.
Wer weis schon was MS alles bei Win8 anders gemacht haben.

Ist den Bekannt ob solche Probleme auch bei anderen Sticks bzw deren Verbindungssoftware auftreten ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## Biene_66 (21. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, aber das Update auf 8.1 bei Windows kam nicht überraschend wie der Herbst 2013 ! 
Und auch bei Windows 8 gabs schon Probleme. Da gings noch zu lösen mit dem Umschalten auf Microsoft Wlan. Und das fand ich schon eine Frechheit, denn wenn es ums Verkaufen geht, sind alle schnell dabei. Nur die Updates der Treiber....... und vom Wlan Stick N ist das letzte Update von Oktober 2010 !!! Sorry - dass ich mir da erlaube zu "wettern". 

Und wie gesagt - die Meldung oben ist direkt von der AVM Fritz! Seite - da heisst es, der Support wird eingestellt............. aber schön, wenn pcgh da mehr weiss. Ich würde mich freuen !

Die Meldung, dass der Support eingestellt wird von AVM, ist vom 18.10.2013 - also aktuell:
Internetzugriff mit Windows 8-Apps nicht möglich | FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N / FRITZ!Box 7270 | AVM-SKB


----------



## Heretic (21. Oktober 2013)

Darfst aber auch nicht vergessen seid wann es den Stick gibt. Und wie viele Unterschiedliche Versionen des Sticks aufn Markt sind.
Und nur weil das Letzte Treiber update im Oktober 2010 war bedeutet das noch lange nicht , das denen das scheiß egal ist.
Ich habe 2 Sticks (1x den ganz alten und 1x nen 2 Jahre alten) in betrieb und wüsste nicht warum AVM was dran verändern sollte , wenn bis jetzt (Win7) alles lief .
Sieh dich mal bei Treiber für Mäuse oder so um. Die Werden Teilweise auch Monate lang nicht mit updates versorgt....

Du renovierst dein Haus doch auch nicht aus Spaß um , wenn die Tapeten aussehen wie gestern Frisch an die Wand geklebt?

Man muss immer noch bedenken. Es ist eine Firma dir Geld verdienen will. Und wenn die Probleme jetzt bei Win8 so massiv sind , das es unwirtschaftlich ist das Programm weiter zu entwickeln. Würdest du das machen ?
vilt planen sie ja auch gerade das Programm von vorne neuzustarten... Schließlich steht dort "eingefroren" und nicht "eingestellt".
Was AVM aus dieser Vormulierung letztendlihc macht , kann dir aber natürlich nur Chefe sagen.

Ich finde es natürlich auch nicht schön das so einfach der Support eingestellt wird. Das ist nie schön für den Endkunden. 
Und ich werde diesbezüglich den Stick auch erstmal nicht weiterempfehlen. 
Jedoch geht er doch soweit trotzdem man muss halt nur die Windowsverwaltung nehmen , unschöne Lösung aber noch lange kein Todeskriterium... (zumindestens für mich da er ja läuft und seine Hauptaufgabe erfüllt)

Außerdem warst du garnicht direkt angesprochen! Sondern die Allgemeinheit vs AVM-Politik. 
Ich versteh manchmal echt nicht wie Leute darauf kommen das man sie Persöhnlich anspricht  wenn dann sagt man auch welche Person man anspricht..
Du brauchst dich hier für nichts rechtfertigen es ist dein Freies Recht deine Meinung zu äußern , wer wäre ich dir das zu untersagen ?

Ich habe lediglich meine Persöhnliche Meinung geäußerst , dass ich glaube , dass da mehr hinter steckt auch von MS seite , ist ja systemintern schon komisch , dass Inet geht aber die Apps das nicht annehmen...

MfG Heretic


----------



## mksu (21. Oktober 2013)

Stoffl1959 schrieb:


> Ich hab das gerade eben ausprobiert, und was soll ich sagen? Es hat funktioniert!!!!! Ich muss schon sagen, es gibt geniale Köpfe. Auf so was muss man erst mal kommen ... allerhöchster RESPEKT!!
> 
> Jetzt kann man nur noch hoffen, dass AVM doch noch nachlegt. Aber eilen tut es nun nicht, wir haben ja ne Lösung  ...
> 
> Stefan



Gut dass dieser Workaround zumindest bei einigen funktioniert. Hatte es auch mal versucht, bei mir bleiben die Treiber welche direkt auf dem Stick installiert sind jedoch hängen.


----------



## Biene_66 (21. Oktober 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Du renovierst dein Haus doch auch nicht aus Spaß um , wenn die Tapeten aussehen wie gestern Frisch an die Wand geklebt?


 
Nö - aber wenn ich feststellen muss, dass die Tapeten nicht kleben bleiben - auch wenn sie noch so frisch aussehen - dann muss eben ein neuer Kleber her. Ansonsten hock ich nämlich in nem Haus, das nur halb renoviert ist.........und halbe Sachen mag ich nicht. 
Für mich ist das jetzt mit Windows 8.1 und dem Wlan-Stick N jetzt so, als hätte man die Tapeten auf die Fensterscheiben geklebt. Da kann ich sagen: ja - ich hab Fenster, aber raussehen kann ich halt nicht. Macht aber nix, wichtig ist doch, dass ich weiss, dass ich Fenster habe .......... und irgendwann geht schon noch irgendjemand ein Lichtchen auf, was man wurschteln kann..... paar Löcher rauskratzen.........bringt auch Licht ins Dunkel........

Scheinbar gibts ja genug, die dann immer genug Geld im Portokässchen haben um sich ständig die neueste Hardware kaufen zu können, weil der Hersteller eben einfach keinen Bock mehr hat, "alte Sticks" zu supporten und lieber neue Hardware verkauft, auch wenn die alte noch funktionstüchtig wäre.......aber eben der Tapetenkleber.......
Ich hab so ein Portokässchen eben nicht..... zumindest kein großes.......

Neee, keine Sorge - persönlich nehme ich nichts, solange man mich nicht direkt anspricht 
Danke auch für die Aufklärung meiner Rechte ........smile......

In diesem Sinne - ich bin trotzdem stinkig, persönlich oder unpersönlich.......egal


----------



## Gerry (23. Oktober 2013)

Update (bei mir konnte der Fritz-WLAN-Stick 1.1 nach dem Win 8.1 Update (64 Bit) gar keine Verbindung mehr zum Inet herstellen - speziell keine IP mehr aushandeln):

Der AVM-Support hat mir vorgeschlagen für meinen Fritz-WLAN-USB-Stick v1.1 folgenden Treiber zu wählen:
Fritz-WLAN-Stick N, Win 7 64 Bit (also nicht den v1.1, Win8 64 Bit)

 Nach gut 10 Deinstallations-/Neustart-/Update-/Installations-Versuchen hat es heute Abend nunmehr endlich mit diesem Treiber funktioniert.

  Leider kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, was letztendlich zum Erfolg geführt hat. 
  Vielleicht war es beim letzten Versuch die folgende Vorgehensweise:

  1. Komplette Deinstallation inkl. Hilfe von Tools zur Bereinigung aller AVM/Fritz-Daten.
  2. Windows-Neustart
  3. WLAN-Stick eingesteckt und dann über das Pop-Up-Menü den dort vorgeschlagenen Treiber installiert.
  4. Danach mit dem heruntergeladenen Treiber WLAN-Stick N (Win 7 64 Bit) ein Update durchgeführt.


Edit: Die Metro-Apps funktionieren aber leider nicht.


----------



## Biene_66 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hier die Antwort des AVM-Supports auf meine Nachfrage:

Guten Tag Frau xxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.

die Ursache für dieses Problem ist uns nicht bekannt. Der persönliche
Support über Telefon und E-Mail wurde für Ihr AVM Produkt eingestellt, da
es nicht mehr Teil unseres aktuellen Angebotes ist. Die Weiterentwicklung
der Treibersoftware wurde auf dem Stand von Windows 7 bzw. Windows 8
eingefroren.
Daher kann ich Ihnen leider bei Windows 8.1 keine Lösung anbieten. 

Freundliche Grüße aus Berlin
Axxxx Fxxxxx (AVM Support)

Tja..........dat wars dann wohl wirklich mit dem N-Stick und den Metro-Apps........ zumindest was AVM-Treiber angeht. 
Super........


----------



## mksu (23. Oktober 2013)

Mittlerweile ärgere ich mich richtig über das Verhalten von AVM. Sicher ist es aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen verständlich, dass sie den Support eingestellt haben weil sie diese Produktreihe nicht mehr verkaufen. Andererseits werde ich mir persönlich auch kein anderes AVM-Produkt (z.B. Fritz!Box) kaufen, da ich mir nicht sicher sein kann dass dieses Gerät auf lange Sicht supported wird. Wenn es noch weitere Leute geben sollte die ähnlich denken, werden die Kosten für AVM höher sein als der Aufwand für die Entwicklung von 8.1-Treibern für die WLAN Sticks.


----------



## Gerry (23. Oktober 2013)

Sollte AVM kein Update oder funktionierendes Workaround zur Verfügung stellen, dann wäre das ein ganz schlechter Schachzug. Das Unternehmen punktet vor allem mit Service (komfortable Bedienung, Updates, Support). 

Wenige Jahre (wann wurde diese Generation zuletzt verkauft?) nach Produktverkauf schon keine Updates mehr zur Verfügung zu stellen, welche zumindest die Grundfunktion des Gerätes auch bei aktuellen Windows-Systemen gewährleisten, wäre ein Armutszeugnis. Ich habe bisher vorrangig hochpreisige AVM-Produkte bezogen. Das könnte sich bald ändern.

MEINE Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre zeigen, dass Fritz-WLAN-USB-Sticks wohl echte Diven sind. So musste mein Vater seinen Stick vorzeitig ersetzen, weil ein aktueller Telekomrouter einfach nicht mit dem Stick zusammenarbeiten wollte.

Wir können in der Familie also wohl demnächst vier 1.1er-Sticks im Wert von zusammen ca. 140 Euro entsorgen.

Edit: 

Habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut: 6 Jahre alt, 40€  http://www.drwindows.de/windows-8-allgemein/68464-windows-8-1-2-probleme-fritz-wlan-2.html


----------



## Gerry (23. Oktober 2013)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber nur so bekommen alle Threadbeteiligten den neuen Beitrag gemeldet.

Eine gute Nachricht für alle Fritz-WLAN-Stick v1.1-Nutzer:
Mit 2-3 Klicks habe ich dank des folgenden Beitrages jetzt auch die Metro-Apps wieder online gebracht.

User AS84:
"
Ich habe gerade meinen Fritz!WLAN Stick v1.1 zum Laufen gebracht. Es   wird zwar immer noch angezeigt: Keine Verbindungen gefunden, aber die   Apps gehen jetzt online und nur das wollte ich!
*Ich habe im Netzwerk und Freigabecenter unter  Adaptereinstellungen  ändern meinen Ethernet Adapter und den Fritz!WLAN  Stick markiert, dann  rechtsklick auf Verbindung überbrücken.* Was ich da eigentlich gemacht  habe, weiß ich selber nichthttp://www.drwindows.de/images/smilies/wink.gif.   Da ich nebenbei die Xbox App geöffnet hatte, sah ich, dass diese sich   sofort einloggte. Der Fritz!WLAN Stick läuft mit dem AVM Clienten. Mit   Microsoft WLAN funktionierte es nicht. 

Vielleicht funktioniert das ja bei anderen auch.
"
Quelle: Windows 8.1 - 2 Probleme / Fritz!Wlan Stick und KIS 2014 - Seite 2

Kann mir jemand erklären, ob die Vorgehensweise irgendwelche Nachteile hat?


----------



## BigWombat (24. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Tip, hat auf Anhieb funktioniert und bisher habe ich noch nichts entdeckt, was nicht mehr geht. Aber gerne würde ich ja verstehen was ich tue ...


----------



## Defenz0r (25. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ganz einfach!
Sie nutzen das WLAN und Sie leiten das Signal auf den LAN Port weiter, da dieser in Ihrer Brücke vorhanden ist.
So kann beispielsweise ein Notebook über einen LAN Port am PC eine IP Adresse beziehen


----------



## Gerry (25. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Erklärung.

Da stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, weshalb wieder mal ein Kunde auf die Lösung kommen musste und Spezialisten wie AVM, die ein Produkt auf den Markt bringen, das offensichtlich nicht dem Standard entspricht, hier keine Lösung anbieten konnten bzw. wollten, weil sie ernsthaft glauben, dass Kunden dann ein weiteres hochpreisiges Nachfolgeprodukt bei ihnen kaufen, bei welchem dann auch wieder nach wenigen Jahren der Support eingestellt wird.

Die Fritzboxen sind für mich nach wie vor gute Allrounder. aber die Produktkategorie "Fritz-USB-WLAN-Stick" hat sich für mich vorerst erledigt.


----------



## Biene_66 (25. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir gings mit der Netzwerkbrücke nicht, da ich keine Möglichkeit habe, per LAN anzuschließen. 
Und mit dem Atheros-Treiber gings auch nicht........

Bääääääh.........und nu ?? Jemand noch eine Idee ?


----------



## latinoramon (26. Oktober 2013)

also wie kommen die darauf das man auf Microsoft W-lan mit der rechten Maustaste umschalten kann?
Bei mir funktioniert das nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit einem x64 sys.
Automatisch wird wieder auf avm umgeschaltet.
Da kostet der stick, ich weis nicht mehr genau... 80 oder mehr euronen und es gibt keine anständigen treiber dafür.
Aber ich hab mal was getestet, für 5 euro nen Belkin stick geholt und es hat innerhalb von 10 sec funktioniert.
Nun gut, halt keine 5Ghz, keine 300 sondern nur 54ziger Geschwindigkeitsverbindung...aber es funktioniert. Auf Windows 8.1 x64.


----------



## mksu (28. Oktober 2013)

hätte diesen Überbrückungstrick zwar noch ausprobiert, aber mittlerweile ist mein TP-Link Adapter gekommen. Er wurde sofort vom System erkannt und alle Metro-Apps funktionieren, ohne dass ich noch wie bei AVM zusätzliche Software installieren muss.


----------



## Biene_66 (28. Oktober 2013)

So - nachdem einfach nix funktionierte. was ich ausprobiert habe und ich zwar ins Internet kam übern Desktop, aber die Metro-Apps eben nicht, hab ich mich heute überwunden einen Einkauf zu starten: 
Beim MediaMarkt ein Fritz!Powerline 500E Set für *39 Euro* gekauft (die kosten sogar bei Amazon über 67 Euro) incl. 2 LAN-Kabel á 1,80m Länge im Set dabei. Jetzt ist Schluss mit Wlan. Bevor ich also wieder nen anderen Wlan-Stick ausprobiere, hab ich mich jetzt für eine Ethernet-Verbindung per Lan-Kabel über die Steckdose entschieden. 

Und was soll ich sagen: warum hab ich das nicht schon längst gemacht??? Ich hab ja ein PC, kein Läppi - insofern stört mich das Kabel mehr oder weniger im Tower nicht. Musste allerdings bisher per WLan rein, da der Kabelanschluss so blöd liegt, dass es nicht anders ging, wollte ich nicht quer durchs Wohnzimmer ein Kabel haben...... 
Nicht nur, dass ich jetzt volle Geschwindigkeit habe - sondern meine Metro-Apps funktionieren auch ! Und nun muss ich auch nicht ständig den Stick ziehen und wieder einstecken und neu einpflegen..........das war nämlich seit Windows 8 an der Tagesordnung.......

Also wer noch eine Lösung sucht - kann ich nur empfehlen !! Dieses Set hat am Ende genauso viel gekostet wie damals der Fritz USB N Stick - und jetzt gibt es auch keine Probs mehr mit Treibern - YEHAAAAA 

In diesem Sinne - Problem gelöst, auch wenn es wieder Kosten verursacht hat. Aber somit hab ich dann auch ein für alle Mal das Treiber-Problem vom Hals......egal welches Windows auch noch kommen mag....... 

Grüßle, Biene


----------



## Munin666 (22. Juni 2014)

Ja, dieser Thread ist alt, aber noch lange nicht vergessen....

Ich bin jetzt bei meinem PC nach langem überlegen von Windows 7 auf Windows 8.1 umgestiegen, allerdings habe ich jetzt das besagte Problem mit genau eben diesem Stick.
Ich kann im Internet surfen etc, alles geht, nur die Apps erkennen das Internet nicht. Auch der Treiber von deren Website konnte mir leider nicht helfen und genauso wenig Microsoft W-Lan aus zu wählen.
Über eine Netzwerkbrücke kann ich nach helfen, allerdings muss ich die jedes mal neu einrichten, sonst kann der Stick nicht mit dem Internet verbinden.
Hole mir wohl bald einen neuen Stick, würde es zwar auch über D-Lan machen, aber die Leitungen sind hier so bescheiden, dass ich einen stark schwankenden Ping habe, der per W-Lan stabiler ist, genauso die Downloadrate.


----------

